# [PICTURES] 26 years old virgin



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

I am from Belgium.
I am very disappointed.
I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
But i dont have any confidence anymore.
Here are my old 2015 photos, i dont have any other pictures since.
During these years i already do a orthodontic treatment with a mandibular osteotomia.
But i think my chin stays the problem, so i want maybe in the future complete this with a genoplastia.

*What do u think ?*

Concerning the mensurations : 

1m80 92kg (not gym) and for the dick (yes not necessary) 17-18cm height 6cm width 16,5-17cm circumference


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

UP


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

How many women, have you chatted up/asked out/approached (showing romantic/sexual/etc. interest)?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> BUPM


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> How many women, have you chatted up/asked out/approached (showing romantic/sexual/etc. interest)?


Not so many but all my interactions ended by a fail during 26 years.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Post this on all your social media, you instantly become 8psl slayer


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 17, 2020)

You look normal looks arent the reason why u are a virgin

obviously u could look better but i see guys on ur lvl with girlfriends on every street.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

What means BUPM ? Sorry i am not native english and i am a newfag.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 17, 2020)

I think you have a recessed chin
Post a side profile


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Not so many but all my interactions ended by a fail during 26 years.


Passive maxxed?

Define "not so many"


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Oct 17, 2020)

If you were in america I would say you would do very well. Here you would be tall and above average. But in belgium you are probably just as good as a thousand other guys in your town/city. If you work out and get around 10% bodyfat with lots of muscles you might be able to get some casual sex. But to get a long term relationship with a woman that is good looking that wont cheat on you, you will probably need more.

Take some pictures from the side, I think that would be best to get a look at your jaw/chin.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> You look normal looks arent the reason why u are a virgin
> 
> obviously u could look better but i see guys on ur lvl with girlfriends on every street.


Except losing weight (12 kg too much), what i must improve for becoming attractive ?

My fat go often on the face.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> View attachment 739331
> 
> Post this on all your social media, you instantly become 8psl slayer


I haven't laughed this hard since long.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 17, 2020)

It’s over for you


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 17, 2020)

6cm dick widht what?xd


----------



## Over (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am from Belgium.
> I am very disappointed.
> I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
> I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
> ...


Mogs me, and I am 24 khhv so idk how ur virgin


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Passive maxxed?
> 
> Define "not so many"


I think it was 10-20% passive first contact from her, and the rest is me.

For the number i think it is like maybe 30 interactions at total.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

NCT said:


> I think you have a recessed chin
> Post a side profile


The chin is a little recessed. But not a big fail imo. Plus he could beardfruad it a bit if he wanted to by combing facial hair on chin more forward/outward. It would already do the truck to look normal.

He's actually above average in looks.
His hairstyle sucks big time, though. When you have a narrow width (egg-ish) upper head. you NEED to keep Volume on the side, but ofcourse average dudes follow the common trend of keeping the sides short because it's he hairstyle trend since the past 10 years orso.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 17, 2020)

over


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Oct 17, 2020)

Over said:


> Mogs me, and I am 24 khhv so idk how ur virgin


Damn I really thought we were the only 24KHHV here.
He mogs me lookswise and hes 26 KHHV.

It gets more brutal day by day


----------



## Timelessbrah (Oct 17, 2020)

Mogs me.


----------



## rentfreegigachad (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am from Belgium.
> I am very disappointed.
> I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
> I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
> ...


you look normie, which should be fine to get girls if you are in a social circle or nt maxxed. i see many subhumans with girls. but dw i have same problem too. im just too autistic and have 0 social interaction IRL.

but to slay based off just looks or for girls to approach you themselves , like on dating apps etc, you need to be very, very GL. im talking this level


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mogs me


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> If you were in america I would say you would do very well. Here you would be tall and above average. But in belgium you are probably just as good as a thousand other guys in your town/city. If you work out and get around 10% bodyfat with lots of muscles you might be able to get some casual sex. But to get a long term relationship with a woman that is good looking that wont cheat on you, you will probably need more.
> 
> Take some pictures from the side, I think that would be best to get a look at your jaw/chin.


Yeah i have this feeling ...

But i need to buy a new phone because mine is like this but with low backward objective and i don't have any driver for transferring ...

No fake.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Yeah i have this feeling ...
> 
> But i need to buy a new phone because mine is like this but with low backward objective and i don't have any driver for transferring ...
> 
> No fake.





nokia 3310 - Google Zoeken


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

rentfreegigachad said:


> you look normie, which should be fine to get girls if you are in a social circle or nt maxxed. i see many subhumans with girls. but dw i have same problem too. im just too autistic and have 0 social interaction IRL.
> 
> but to slay based off just looks or for girls to approach you themselves , like on dating apps etc, you need to be very, very GL. im talking this level
> 
> View attachment 739362


If i lose weight, there is a chance to look like this ? 12 kg too much and fat go to face.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 17, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> View attachment 739331
> 
> Post this on all your social media, you instantly become 8psl slayer


for some reason that noodle's voice mogs hard as fuck


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> 6cm dick widht what?xd


?


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 17, 2020)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> for some reason that noodle's voice mogs hard as fuck


High class accent


----------



## Truemaxxer (Oct 17, 2020)

You are the definition of normie.. 

Maybe a locationcel...
Did you tried with women and if yes was it in social circle or clubs..


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Oct 17, 2020)

Lol this guy just proves the blackpill tbh he is average looking while still a virgin..
While his looksmatch has been bnaging chads ..
AVERAGE LOOKING= DEATH


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I think it was 10-20% passive first contact from her, and the rest is me.
> 
> For the number i think it is like maybe 30 interactions at total.


PASSIVE, In my opinion.

You have been way to passive in hitting on chicks.

Numbers game = legit if you are in the ranges of above average and upwards.
I think you are, abvove average overall in looks.
You are like 60+ percentile. (out of 100 guys, you mogg 60, and 40 mogg you). (You could probabaly looksmaxx to Chadlite levels (80+ percentile).

As an litle above average dude. You need to take the first step in general. Only Chads gets away with being passive.

So 30 WOMEN.
Lets say you started getting interest in women since you are 18.

Thus, In 8 years time.
You tried to get with 30 women.
That's 4 women per year.
That's 1 woman every 3/4 months.
That's Passive. imo.

By the time I was 26. And I was worse looking than you (PSL 3.5 at best).
I tried getting with 200+ women for sure. Probably more like 300. And I only started interest in dating when I was like 22, before that I didn't care, because life and surroundings was a shit-show so to stressed out to worry about that.


----------



## currytax (Oct 17, 2020)

SEAMAXX


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Oct 17, 2020)

Over said:


> Mogs me, and I am 24 khhv so idk how ur virgin


heightpill


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am from Belgium.
> I am very disappointed.
> I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
> I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
> ...


no hope for me since u marginally mog me


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> You are the definition of normie..
> 
> Maybe a locationcel...
> Did you tried with women and if yes was it in social circle or clubs..


If only i had a social circle, yes i would use it ...


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> no hope for me since u marginally mog me


Maybe i am too kind with girls, there is hope maybe.


----------



## improover (Oct 17, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> You look normal looks arent the reason why u are a virgin
> 
> obviously u could look better but i see guys on ur lvl with girlfriends on every street.


Low IQ. Looking normal is enough reason to be a virgin in 2020. These guys are with girlfriends because they're simping and getting cucked


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 17, 2020)

improover said:


> Low IQ. Looking normal is enough reason to be a virgin in 2020. These guys are with girlfriends because they're simping and getting cucked


They are cucks but at least they get to fuck their gf


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Maybe i am too kind with girls, there is hope maybe.


no don't give me false hope. its over for me and its over for you


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> AVERAGE LOOKING= DEATH


Truth. if you are passive. Not chatting up alot of women.
If you are very active in meeting and trying to get with women. Aka, effort maxxing. You will have to plow through plenty rejecetions, but you should be able to "luck out" 1 or 2 times out of 100. Still brutal, but being virgin feels likely more brutal.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> over


Explain why if u can.


----------



## improover (Oct 17, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> They are cucks but at least they get to fuck their gf


The absolute state of men in 2020.


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Oct 17, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Truth. if you are passive. Not chatting up alot of women.
> If you are very active in meeting and trying to get with women. Aka, effort maxxing. You will have to plow through plenty rejecetions, but you should be able to "luck out" 1 or 2 times out of 100. Still brutal, but being virgin feels likely more brutal.


yeah bro you have seen my pics its just not worth the effort sometimes tbh..
Forget about average looking girls even below average looking girls still treat average looking guys like shit.

God hypergamy is brutal its over for me


----------



## Looksmax25 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am from Belgium.
> I am very disappointed.
> I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
> I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
> ...



Post full body pics... you don't have any facial flaws per se although you could improve on a few things. Your chin looks a bit recessed but not death tier.


----------



## goat2x (Oct 17, 2020)

*nigga you dont have 17cm girth at 17cm lenght jfl*


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Maybe i am too kind with girls, there is hope maybe.


To passive, imo.
If kind means passive, than true.

But the passive, is the most important factor.

Put in social effort, bro. Try to meet people, join parties, join clubs, join etc.. Or even if you have to, chat up randoms. But get a stream, or streams, through which you meet like 5 new women every week that you fancy and ask/inform about if they have interest in meeting with you 1-on-1.


----------



## recessed (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am from Belgium.
> I am very disappointed.
> I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
> I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
> ...


another reminder that every guy here has a 7-8" cock length and 6-7" girth


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am from Belgium.
> I am very disappointed.
> I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
> I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
> ...


mirin fat cock bro


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

I am on this forum with so many people like me ...









Forum Blabla 18-25 ans - jeuxvideo.com


Bienvenue sur la page d'accueil du forum Blabla 18-25 ans de jeuxvideo.com. Voici la liste des topics du forum. Venez rejoindre notre communauté !




www.jeuxvideo.com


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 17, 2020)

recessed said:


> another reminder that every guy here has a 7-8" cock length and 6-7" girth


fr lmao


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> To passive, imo.
> If kind means passive, than true.
> 
> But the passive, is the most important factor.
> ...


I think with the gym, this would be the only solution.

And yes for the social skills, there is girls sending me charms and ghosting me after interaction even if they accept the idea of the first meeting ...


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Oct 17, 2020)

va chercher une femme en Asie t un blanc mec @Mrinfinityx


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am from Belgium.
> I am very disappointed.
> I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
> I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
> ...


I cringed so hard at the dick part.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 17, 2020)

normie


----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 17, 2020)

why not go to the gym


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

James97 said:


> va chercher une femme en Asie t un blanc mec @Mrinfinityx


C'est triste de devoir en arriver là quand meme, mais dans quel monde on vit sérieux ...


----------



## NormieKilla (Oct 17, 2020)

I think you are decent. Your location might be the issue. Casse toi de Belgique bro.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> why not go to the gym


I just subscribed to the gym yesterday.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 17, 2020)

over, it is so over for me. What hope do legit truecels have now if even normies are failing?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

NormieKilla said:


> I think you are decent. Your location might be the issue. Casse toi de Belgique bro.


Oui mais avant faut réussir dans ses projets professionnels.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> over, it is so over for me. What hope do legit truecels have now if even normies are failing?


Normie is 6/10 physically guy ?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> I cringed so hard at the dick part.


Why mate ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I think with the gym, this would be the only solution.


 Yeah, join classes at the gym. And chat with the females, and find out of they are single and would like to meet up. That's a decent stream potential for like a few women per month to meetup with. depending in size gym.


Mrinfinityx said:


> And yes for the social skills, there is girls sending me charms and ghosting me after interaction even if they accept the idea of the first meeting


This sounds like you could practise some basic chatting/communication skills. Beceause I think you are good looking enough to most average women, that they wopuld be willing to give you a chance.
As above statement shows. They are okay enough with your looks. Your looks meet the entrance levels. But your looks are not such, that they will accept likely other big failures, like being super poor, or super bad at communication, etc..

Basically communication, pointers:
1. open body language
2. ask questions (preferably open questions)
3. less bout facts, more about emotions/feelings
4. feedback her own words to her
5. ask her out or for contact info
6. don't push it.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Post full body pics... you don't have any facial flaws per se although you could improve on a few things. Your chin looks a bit recessed but not death tier.


I gonna buy new phone and i will post it in a new topic dont worry.


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Oct 17, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> over, it is so over for me. What hope do legit truecels have now if even normies are failing?


i am also a trucel whats your flaw making you a trucel long midface??


----------



## buckster (Oct 17, 2020)

locationcel probably
i know people from the netherlands and people from countries surrounding it are VERY tall that's probably why
if you lived in south america or some place where everyone is a midget you'd be getting mad pußy


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yeah, join classes at the gym. And chat with the females, and find out of they are single and would like to meet up. That's a decent stream potential for like a few women per month to meetup with. depending in size gym.
> 
> This sounds like you could practise some basic chatting/communication skills. Beceause I think you are good looking enough to most average women, that they wopuld be willing to give you a chance.
> As above statement shows. They are okay enough with your looks. Your looks meet the entrance levels. But your looks are not such, that they will accept likely other big failures, like being super poor, or super bad at communication, etc..
> ...


Thx my bro, u are so helpful.

And there is another thing about me.

There it is : 



high potential hypersensitive - Google zoeken


----------



## Tyronecell (Oct 17, 2020)

Above average in Brazil


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 17, 2020)

21YearoldFailed said:


> i am also a trucel whats your flaw making you a trucel long midface??


many things, I could write probably about 100lines of stuff that is contributing


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Thx my bro, u are so helpful.
> 
> And there is another thing about me.
> 
> ...


Are you just hyper sensitive?
Or do you have toher things that come along with it. I know 1 dude that is in autism spectrum significantly, and he is super hyper sensitive. I for God sake hope, you are not in the autism spectrum alot?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Are you just hyper sensitive?
> Or do you have toher things that come along with it. I know 1 dude that is in autism spectrum significantly, and he is super hyper sensitive. I for God sake hope, you are not in the autism spectrum alot?


That the high potential part with the hypersensitive characteristic, my brain don't stop to work all day, i think all day even when i try to chill.
I even develop shits like this during years :


tocs english - Google zoeken


----------



## mewcoper (Oct 17, 2020)

Bro your bone structure look like me you have recessed chin little crooked nose probably you have convex profile so i think you need at least genioplasty to ascend but if you share side profile people here could make more suggestions.


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Why mate ?


Cause its not needed to say


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> That the high potential part with the hypersensitive characteristic, my brain don't stop to work all day, i think all day even when i try to chill.
> I even develop shits like this during years :
> 
> 
> tocs english - Google zoeken


obsessive compulsive disorder, stuff.

imo. try as a soft way to deal with it.
join a mindfullness, meditation course, or group, or even buddhist mediation club.
it's said to help with that a bit.
Plus i know first hand. these places are filled with females, so a good way as well to meet some new ones.


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Oct 17, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> many things, I could write probably about 100lines of stuff that is contributing


Same its over


----------



## NormieKilla (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Oui mais avant faut réussir dans ses projets professionnels.


Je te conseille de neckmax et de trouver une meilleur coupe de cheveux. Tu penses à la chirurgie esthétique ?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

NormieKilla said:


> Je te conseille de neckmax et de trouver une meilleur coupe de cheveux. Tu penses à la chirurgie esthétique ?


Dsl je mangeais, pour ca que je réponds que mnt.

Oui seulement pour le menton, je pense que c'est ca qui gâche tout.


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 17, 2020)

Somebody comes here for actual advice and help and of course as expected you dumb faggots shitpost. Kys ded srs rotting subhumans.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Oct 17, 2020)

Very high tier normie that could be chadlite with body and lean face halo to emphasise facial structure. Your pheno hurts you for some reason i think.

10 years ago you'd have lost it by now

What i will say is girls find you good looking, but in a long term relationship way. You are cute not sexy. Not manly. So either gym max or personality max. Or you could do both.

You're a James. Gym could make you to a Chad. Too pleasant looking atm bruv


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Very high tier normie that could be chadlite with body and lean face halo to emphasise facial structure. Your pheno hurts you for some reason i think.
> 
> 10 years ago you'd have lost it by now
> 
> ...


Thx for ur explanation mate.

Yeah people say to me i have a cute face that breath sympathy, so being mad or strict will be crazy by judging my face.

What is pheno btw ?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Thx for ur explanation mate.
> 
> Yeah people say to me i have a cute face that breath sympathy, so being mad or strict will be crazy by judging my face.
> 
> What is pheno btw ?



There you go.

I am similar with a cute face, but you're better looking being caucasian and holding better pheno. You are the type of looking guy that would benefit from red pill philosophy. Not blackpill. You are good looking but not good looking enough to mean girls can let you get away with not impressing them.

Chads can get away with doing the bare minimum and speaking when needing to and making every day arrogant jokes about shit. Their looks carry them. Girls see them in an ideological way. Their looks are most of their personality. With a face like yours, a good personalty would make you better looking.

You are the type of guy who would actually benefit from game. Youre nt too. Could you slay with game? Hm. A lot of beckys yes. Just due to hypergamy. So theyd be kinda good looking average at best, but thats cool

And no this is not beta buxing i am talking about you utter simpletons incapable of having any room for nuance amongst your fatalistic ideology you every day immerse in


----------



## Virgincel (Oct 17, 2020)

If you can't get pussy then it never began for me.


----------



## currytax (Oct 17, 2020)

you could ascend with noodles 

JBW theory


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> If you can't get pussy then it never began for me.


I don't feel bad about my body but i am forced to go to the gym and being straight for having plenty more chances.

We live in a strange new world my dude.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

currytax said:


> you could ascend with noodles
> 
> JBW theory


What is this ?


----------



## currytax (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> What is this ?



just be white theory

you whites are worshiped in south east asia


----------



## RemoveNormalfags (Oct 17, 2020)

You look good man.
Dating and getting a gf shouldn't be a problem for you.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

RemoveNormalfags said:


> You look good man.
> Dating and getting a gf shouldn't be a problem for you.


Maybe i have a old school philosophy for women so.

I am so away from the mindset of people of my age, it is crazy.

I have like the mental of a mature 50 years old dude.

Not born at the good moment it seems.


----------



## Virgincel (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Maybe i have a old school philosophy for women so.
> 
> I am so away from the mindset of people of my age, it is crazy.
> 
> ...


Same, I want what my gramps and parents had/have. Girls today are all fucked in the head thanks to the kikes and social media, wish I was born at least 20 years brefore.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I don't feel bad about my body but i am forced to go to the gym and being straight for having plenty more chances.
> 
> We live in a strange new world my dude.



Forced???????????


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Forced???????????


Not the good term sorry.

I want to just say we are strongly recommended to do it.

But i go for it anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Not the good term sorry.
> 
> I want to just say we are strongly recommended to do it.
> 
> But i go for it anyway.



You don't like physical activity? Do you play any sport at all?


----------



## Patient A (Oct 17, 2020)

UKRAINE MAXXX


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> You don't like physical activity? Do you play any sport at all?


I was always very good shape physically even now with 93 kg.

I did swimming since 4 years old and a lot of march during trajects (no car), i just stopped swimming since 18 years old but keep march and stuff like this.


----------



## poloralf (Oct 17, 2020)

Most definitely your fault, you're a high tier normie and live in a degenerate place like belgium, mentalcel ? Shy cuck hidden in his room personnality ?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

poloralf said:


> Most definitely your fault, you're a high tier normie and live in a degenerate place like belgium, mentalcel ? Shy cuck hidden in his room personnality ?


I agree with all u said.

Personality is kind and scared for the exterior judgment. Not so much confidence so.

School bullying during college.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I was always very good shape physically even now with 93 kg.
> 
> I did swimming since 4 years old and a lot of march during trajects (no car), i just stopped swimming since 18 years old but keep march and stuff like this.


But physical activity inst boring in my head but not fun too. Neutral thing.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Ah yes i forgot i had one profile pic but with sunglasses, same period, i can post it.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

mewcoper said:


> Bro your bone structure look like me you have recessed chin little crooked nose probably you have convex profile so i think you need at least genioplasty to ascend but if you share side profile people here could make more suggestions.


Same period, i forgot i had this.


----------



## Deleted member 6577 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am from Belgium.
> I am very disappointed.
> I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
> I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
> ...


nice guys finish last


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> If you were in america I would say you would do very well. Here you would be tall and above average. But in belgium you are probably just as good as a thousand other guys in your town/city. If you work out and get around 10% bodyfat with lots of muscles you might be able to get some casual sex. But to get a long term relationship with a woman that is good looking that wont cheat on you, you will probably need more.
> 
> Take some pictures from the side, I think that would be best to get a look at your jaw/chin.


I forgot i had this, same period.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

NCT said:


> I think you have a recessed chin
> Post a side profile


I forgot i had this, same period.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 17, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Truth. if you are passive. Not chatting up alot of women.
> If you are very active in meeting and trying to get with women. Aka, effort maxxing. You will have to plow through plenty rejecetions, but you should be able to "luck out" 1 or 2 times out of 100. Still brutal, but being virgin feels likely more brutal.



How do you talk to a girl?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

soshiu21 said:


> nice guys finish last


True but unfair at same time.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I forgot i had this, same period.


Well you have some decent definition in your jaw and generally you look like you would be attractive to women. Lower bodyfat would really help you. Regardless of whether you want a long term girlfriend or just someone to fuck, your looks are what matters. I dont know about belgium but I assume the culture is similar to here in america. If that is the case then you should be able to approach women and ask for their number or ideally go to things like parties and other social gatherings. Just approach some women and see how they respond.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> How do you talk to a girl?


Honestly i lack of sexualisation and dont take too much risks but i try to be funny and light so they laugh at least.
I must be more direct and confident i think.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Honestly i lack of sexualisation and dont take too much risks but i try to be funny and light so they laugh at least.
> I must be more direct and confident i think.


No, it was a question for koopman. How do we talk to girls?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Well you have some decent definition in your jaw and generally you look like you would be attractive to women. Lower bodyfat would really help you. Regardless of whether you want a long term girlfriend or just someone to fuck, your looks are what matters. I dont know about belgium but I assume the culture is similar to here in america. If that is the case then you should be able to approach women and ask for their number or ideally go to things like parties and other social gatherings. Just approach some women and see how they respond.


Thx mate, u give me hope.

And I think watching too much model photos and instagram photos can give u trully a lack of confidence because ur brain see before assmiliating than the pics are photoshopped and worked. This is pure cancer for confidence. Here all my honest photos are so far away from these pics i look on internet.


----------



## subhuman incel (Oct 17, 2020)

you look like a fucking normie


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 17, 2020)

You're not ugly. You look like a normie for your country. You can have some success IRL, but not on Tinder.

You should go out more during the day if you want to get a girlfriend. Try to look your best every day when you go outside. Then look around to see if some women check you out, and approach those who check you out. Spend more of your free time in malls, coffee shops, farmer's markets, parks and so on. Every weekend and holiday, wake up early and go hang out at those places, the more time you spend outside, the greater the chance of meeting someone.

My biggest mistake in the past 5 years is that I rarely ever went outside and I only did it when I had to so I would get intense eye contact from some women but because I went out so rarely, those opportunities were rare.

The internet is the reason why so many of us stay inside instead of going out and why we would rather waste time on our phone than to talk to new people. Of course don't go approach every woman you see, but definitely approach those who give you long eye contact. A woman will never give you eye contact unless she is interested (the only exception is if you're doing something weird that draws attention to yourself but if nobody is looking at you except for that woman, then it's a sign that she likes you).

After you approach the women who like you, just have a normal conversation (don't compliment her), then at the end, when you want to leave or she needs to leave, tell her you would like to see her again and get her number this way. Then you can follow this guide (just skip the first few parts about online dating, and start on part 3 "Messaging Girls"): https://killyourinnerloser.com/tinder-guide-3/

To looksmax, you should get a chin wing, and gymmax, leanmax, and get thicker eyebrows and grow out your beard just enough for a stubble. You look way better on the 3rd picture than the other two because of that beard.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 17, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> How do you talk to a girl?


Make eye contact 
Say hi.
If she says hi back in a decent positive way.
Than in short this

https://looksmax.org/threads/pictures-26-years-old-virgin.224337/page-2#post-3835440


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> You're not ugly. You look like a normie for your country. You can have some success IRL, but not on Tinder.
> 
> You should go out more during the day if you want to get a girlfriend. Try to look your best every day when you go outside. Then look around to see if some women check you out, and approach those who check you out. Spend more of your free time in malls, coffee shops, farmer's markets, parks and so on. Every weekend and holiday, wake up early and go hang out at those places, the more time you spend outside, the greater the chance of meeting someone.
> 
> ...


Very complete response, thx mate.

Yes i am fat and having no social proof or social life, this is the two major things that must be changed for improving my lifestyle in all aspects.

U give me objective hope, and this is a good gift.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 17, 2020)

The girls that find you attractive, will not be interested in you, because you are a shy low t niceguy. Your lookslevel is very common, which means you compete against a looot of guys. Why should a girl care about you, when she can replace you very easy/fast with a guy on the same lookslevel, that is also more dominant/modern/trendy/agressive?
If you are average, you are competing against a huge number of guys.
You are simply not special enough.

The really hot guys are not that common, and thats why girls do a lot more investment into them.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Very complete response, thx mate.
> 
> Yes i am fat and having no social proof or social life, this is the two major things that must be changed for improving my lifestyle in all aspects.
> 
> U give me objective hope, and this is a good gift.


You can read my posts on the topic of fat loss and muscle gain for more high effort advice:

*Lose weight* in the most efficient (and easiest) way possible:

*Calories and macros:* https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-lose-weight-asap-without-bs.211829/post-3625417
*Best food choices *to make weight loss easier: https://looksmax.org/threads/how-can-i-stop-eating-unhealthy-food.221029/post-3779901

*Gain muscle:

Strength Standards, Programs, and General Advice:* 
https://looksmax.org/threads/is-the...ter-than-flat-this-months.219936/post-3763059
*Best exercise tutorials*: https://looksmax.org/threads/water-how-do-i-lower-my-bf.223007/post-3816002


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> You can read my posts on the topic of fat loss and muscle gain for more high effort advice:
> 
> *Lose weight* in the most efficient (and easiest) way possible:
> 
> ...


All i need to begin my journey to a better future.
Thx mate.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 17, 2020)

definetly not ugly bro idk how ur a virgin


----------



## TITUS (Oct 17, 2020)

Right now you are obese at that weight. So start with all the softmaxes, sounds weird that you couldn't get laid cause you aren't that ugly, did you go to uni?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Right now you are obese at that weight. So start with all the softmaxes, sounds weird that you couldn't get laid cause you aren't that ugly, did you go to uni?


Overweight not obese. My body is strange i look like relatively slim but i have 12 kg too much, maybe the fat is everywhere on my body (no beer abdominal issue).

Softmax yes.

Yes i goes there but very masculine formations and i didn't get out for parties if i remember.


----------



## TITUS (Oct 17, 2020)

Post pictures of yourself today and your frame, to see what we are dealing with here. You could have rotted big time in 5 years, specially from 21 to 26.
92Kg at 180cm is 25-30% bodyfat probably.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Post pictures of yourself today and your frame, to see what we are dealing with here. You could have rotted big time in 5 years, specially from 21 to 26.
> 92Kg at 180cm is 25-30% bodyfat probably.


I am gonna post in a few days when i would buy my new phone. I am gonna up this topic so. Maybe it will become a daily progress journal.


----------



## Benjibanks (Oct 17, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> PASSIVE, In my opinion.
> 
> You have been way to passive in hitting on chicks.
> 
> ...


This is interesting to me because I’ve been rated and figure myself to be like 50th percentile but have had girls interested and going out of the way to speak to me at my work quite a bit.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Benjibanks said:


> This is interesting to me because I’ve been rated and figure myself to be like 50th percentile but have had girls interested and going out of the way to speak to me at my work quite a bit.


Damn u give me hope my man.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 17, 2020)

Your dick is 17cm girth, WTF?

Go become a pornstar dude.

Also, its because you are nice with women that you dont get any pussy or girlfriend, not looks. Change your mindset.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Your dick is 17cm girth, WTF?
> 
> Go become a pornstar dude.
> 
> Also, its because you are nice with women that you dont get any pussy or girlfriend, not looks. Change your mindset.


Yeah i measured it with ruban and it is 16,5/17cm, i thinked it was normal.

I need to get confident, and the most important NOT GIVING ATTENTION TO THE JUDGMENT OF OTHERS ( that s the hardest part for a old shool bullied teenager for physical reason).


----------



## Michael (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> True but unfair at same time.


life is unfair
but goodluck mate


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> Yeah i measured it with ruban and it is 16,5/17cm, i thinked it was normal.
> 
> I need to get confident, and the most important NOT GIVING ATTENTION TO THE JUDGMENT OF OTHERS ( that s the hardest part for a old shool bullied teenager for physical reason).



Read this thread and pay attention to my posts. Everything I said in that thread. is true and applies directly to your situation.

https://looksmax.org/threads/dont-be-nice-to-women.202754/
After reading that thread, watch this 2 videos

 This one first

 This one second

That should change your mentality, because its based on logic and will break down female nature and why you must dominate it and how easy it actually is to do. Please, really watch these 2 videos man, if you speak fluent English I guarantee it will change you for the better with all women. Its not PUA bullshit, its philosophy of women which helps you understand clearly who women are at the core, and when you understand it deeply, everything they do makes sense and it will all come natural to you how to act around them (instead of rehearsed lines bullshit like PUA).


----------



## ang3l (Oct 17, 2020)

Go become a pornstar dude.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 17, 2020)

You would slay in Asia


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 17, 2020)

Seriously get a decent camera get someone to take photos of you in restaurants and bars and you'd get tinder matches for certain


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Oct 17, 2020)

Its your jawline

A weak jawline scares women away like a shovel scares jews away


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 17, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Its your jawline
> 
> A weak jawline scares women away like a shovel scares jews away
> 
> View attachment 740491


I already get mandibular osteotomia and orthodontic correction (same treatment for the 2), i just need chin here.

These pictures are before all this stuff and before aging.

What do u think ?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I already get mandibular osteotomia and orthodontic correction (same treatment for the 2), i just need chin here.
> 
> This picture is before all this stuff and same period than others.
> 
> What do u think ?



You have bad ( cuck ) facial hair you need to shave

Take a picture from the front of your face, ideally you want a V-Shape chin to jawline seperation like mine seen here


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 18, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> You have bad ( cuck ) facial hair you need to shave
> 
> Take a picture from the front of your face, ideally you want a V-Shape chin to jawline seperation like mine seen here
> 
> ...


Ah yes i forgot to precise that the facial hair are greatly improved since. 

Nice shape btw.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 18, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Read this thread and pay attention to my posts. Everything I said in that thread. is true and applies directly to your situation.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/dont-be-nice-to-women.202754/
> After reading that thread, watch this 2 videos
> ...



Big Patrice O'Neal fan. He was next level. His mindset and games, were beyond any regular dude. Stuff like killing your ego, and acting and being happy if a woman cheats, and be happy when she says that. And tell her you happy about it, because now you can and will cheat also and have women on the side again. But keep her around, because she feels bad so he wouldn't wanna waste that because after a woman cheated and feels bad aboutit. She is usually at her best for the next weeks to compensate. Patrice is right about that.

Practical Master , because he let make ego get out of the way.

The interview with Dr. Dzork is his best one.

Sad he had to die so soon.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 18, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I already get mandibular osteotomia and orthodontic correction (same treatment for the 2), i just need chin here.
> 
> These pictures are before all this stuff and before aging.
> 
> What do u think ?



Wow thats extremely natural looking, I couldn't even tell you had any surgeries done.

What did you get Lefort 1 and BSSO? Any CCW rotation?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 18, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Wow thats extremely natural looking, I couldn't even tell you had any surgeries done.
> 
> What did you get Lefort 1 and BSSO? Any CCW rotation?


No no these photos are BEFORE any treatment.

I will post recent photos here in few days when i will have decent digital camera phone.

I got this btw :






Ostéotomie sagittale mandibulaire bilatérale — Wikipédia







fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 18, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Big Patrice O'Neal fan.
> The interview with Dr. Dzork is his best one.


that woman wrote a pick up book for dudes. 





This is the interview with Patrice. Gold.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 18, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> No no these photos are BEFORE any treatment.
> 
> I will post recent photos here in few days when i will have decent digital camera phone.
> 
> ...



Right so you move your lower jaw forward. Did you have an underbite so that you needed it?

If you didn't, then you would also have had a Leftort 1


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 18, 2020)

Not ugly at all, just shave, tan and lose fat. Mogs me in every way possible


----------



## MewingJBP (Oct 18, 2020)

fakecel go talk to women


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 18, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Right so you move your lower jaw forward. Did you have an underbite so that you needed it?
> 
> If you didn't, then you would also have had a Leftort 1


In fact i had a soft anterior open bite who could not be fixed by only orthodontic methods.

So they advanced my mandible and rotate it a bit for having ideal dental occlusion.

But just this operation without genioplastia changed so many things in my face shape. My face is now rectangular shape and no more oval or long shape.

My maxillary was treated during childhood so the surgeon said to me that my maxillary was already fine.

Yes i had a first orthodontic treatment during childhood to teenage but there happend a recurrence after years (maybe because of a rest of growth potential occured).


----------



## TITUS (Oct 18, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> You have bad ( cuck ) facial hair you need to shave
> 
> Take a picture from the front of your face, ideally you want a V-Shape chin to jawline seperation like mine seen here
> 
> ...


What a chad.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 18, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> No, it was a question for koopman. How do we talk to girls?


This is a good example case. On how to soical in daily life. Indirectly starting a convo with women. And then having a great finish.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Oct 18, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am from Belgium.
> I am very disappointed.
> I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
> I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
> ...


Loose fat, change hair style. Get an edge to you you look to nice


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 19, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> In fact i had a soft anterior open bite who could not be fixed by only orthodontic methods.
> 
> So they advanced my mandible and rotate it a bit for having ideal dental occlusion.
> 
> ...



Did you watch those vids I posted?


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Oct 19, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Did you watch those vids I posted?


Yes a part, i gonna watch the rest later. 

Thx, very helpful !


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 24, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> fakecel go talk to women


----------



## 000 (Oct 24, 2020)

Mrinfinityx said:


> I am from Belgium.
> I am very disappointed.
> I am a kind and nice guy that just want love and affection with a charming girlfriend.
> I dont want to become a pussy slayer or anything like this, this is not my mental.
> ...


You don’t look like a virgin


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 24, 2020)

mentalcel faggot (dit is een compliment) het ligt duidelijk niet aan je uiterlijk dus waarschijnlijk ben je een giga autist


----------



## ropemaxx (Oct 26, 2020)

This is what a virgin looks like in 2020? holy fuck its sooo over
@personalityinkwell @Colvin76


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Oct 26, 2020)

You somehow look childish 

Need a calm, predatory aura


----------

